# Making a Monster Mud Reaper



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... a few months back, I was silly (more like stupid) enough to agree to make a reaper for somebody. I have read and saw numerous posts about how wonderful MM was to use. After spending 2 days on this project, I'm beginning to think that I should stick with paper mache.

I built the frame yesterday, added a foam skull, wrapped in chicken wire and cut the burlap section.


















Today, I dipped the burlap into the MM and wrapped in on the frame. Maybe it was the thin burlap, maybe I didn't mix the MM well enough ... but it was a PITA to keep it on the chicken wire body. I still have a lot of voids that didn't seal from the first layer of MM. I am going to give it about 8 hours to dry and then brush on a second layer of MM.



















I still have some sections to cover in burlap and then build the hands. I have a scythe that I need to make as well and then paint the guy.

I don't think I'll work with monster mud again anytime soon ... for those of you how do, my hats off to you.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

IMU, what's with the red coloring? I've never seen MM act like that.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It's just the $1.00 oops paint instead of black or gray. Thats all they had at the time ... a very dark red.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you should have started with something along the line of a mini prop to get your feet wet...muddy...whatever

PITA, maybe, but it looks as if you've made a good start.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It looks like he is turning out good. Guess monster mud isn't for everyone, i personally love the stuff. I used heavy fabric for my reaper and it turned out just awesome.I'm glad i had 3 people helping me out because it was heavy as all get out getting it dipped and wrapped onto the frame, but he turned out great and got alot of nice comments.I am actually thinking of making another MM prop just have to decide exactly what i want to create.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Since it has been raining the last 48 hours, I figured I'd work on my reaper in the garage. I finished up the second coating of MM yesterday and thought I'd begin painting on the DryLoc. Nope ... all the dampness in the air is making the MM take forever to dry.  Guess I'll work on the paper mache hands instead.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great so far cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

he's looking good, hope the rain stops so things will dry better! can't wait to see the finished prop


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Began painting the details the last 2 days:




























I just started working on the scythe so all I have so far is the staff. I made it (the staff) in 2 sections so it would be easier to move and store. The bottom will be glued into place but the top will be removable.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn IMU, that is a fine looking prop. I've never used paper mache, but I've used MM. I really like how your reaper is turning out. I like how long MM last. I've got a piece that is six years old, and stil looks great. But one disadvange is how heavy it is. Now that you're twards the end of your prop, and it looks so good, would you use MM again?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words scareme. I like paper mache a bit more because it isn't so bulky and heavy. Since I'm not keeping this piece, I'm not as concerned with the size or weight. I don't have to store this monster! 

I may use MM again in the future, but I really want to try a different mix ratio. Maybe use a thinner MM with more paint. This one looks fine, but I lost a lot my details (lots of folds in the burlap didn't stay) so I was a little upset. I also think it would do better using a different material, like an old bed sheet.

Things to remember for my next try ... sometime next year!

Here are 2 pictures of the hands.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a fine mud prop How did you make the hands?

Wish my first looked as good as that. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done.. 

You can see lots of care/attention was put into this..


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

uncledeathy said:


> That is a fine mud prop How did you make the hands?
> 
> Wish my first looked as good as that. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done..
> 
> You can see lots of care/attention was put into this..


Thanks uncledeathy ... I didn't take pictures of these when I was making them. Here is what I did and used when I made them the first few times:

Plastic Soda Straws
Thin Wire
Cardboard
Duct Tape
Cotton Balls
Tissue Paper
Paper Mache Paste




























Not really a How-to but it should give you the idea to get you started.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry it was such trouble, but the pics look like it was well worth it. That's a gorgeous looking prop!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Toktorill said:


> Sorry it was such trouble, but the pics look like it was well worth it. That's a gorgeous looking prop!


Thanks for the kind words Toktorill. 

It was a learning experience and I can say that I did a MM prop too! Now that I have some first had knowledge of the material and process, I am fairly certain I can do better. 

Just not planning on another MM prop any time soon. I have enough left unfinished to keep me VERY busy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just how heavy is a MM prop that size?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Just how heavy is a MM prop that size?


At the moment, he is at 45.2 lbs. I don't believe he will get much more than 47 lbs. when completed. Don't recall if I mentioned it, but he is just a tad over 6 feet tall and the scythe will be around 7 feet tall.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He really looks good, IMU. The paint job brought out all his finer qualities


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... finished the scythe so that makes this project complete!



















Used PVC for the staff, foam core for the blade, craft foam for the banding, hot glue for some details and a foam skull for the top.

I'll be posting the completed project in the Showroom Section: Finished Reaper.

Now I have to deliver it so I have more room for my stuff!


----------

